# Cheaper finishing salt?



## rahimlee54 (Feb 14, 2015)

Does anyone know of a place that sells finishing salt for a decent price. I have been buying some here and there but I'd like to buy 4-5 kinds and not spend a fortune. I know its specialty so it's gonna cost but figured I'd see if anyone has seen something I have not.

Thanks


----------



## chinacats (Feb 14, 2015)

Have you been to A Southern Season? Not cheap but very good selection.


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 14, 2015)

I get all the salts I use (and I use several kinds) from the Meadow. Great quality, service and I believe it is not exorbitant price: https://www.atthemeadow.com/
Depending on what do you want it for I could suggest a few:
1) Sel Gris de Guérande: I buy this in 1 pound bags and use it at home for cooking, sauces, pasta, etc. https://www.atthemeadow.com/gourmet-sea-salt/sel-gris/sel-gris-de-guerande-french-sea-salt.html

2) Amabito No Moshio Japanese Seaweed Sea Salt: I am partial to Japanese salts, and among those, this is the most exquisite finishing salt I have tasted for sashimi, ceviche, and fish in general. https://www.atthemeadow.com/gourmet-sea-salt/shio/aguni-koshin-odo-japanese-sea-salt.html

3) Ara Shio Japanese Sea Salt: Wonderful finishing salt for meat and poultry, this is a great alternative as a finishing salt (also from Japan, and cheaper than Amabito No Moshio) https://www.atthemeadow.com/gourmet-sea-salt/shio/ara-shio-japanese-sea-salt.html

4) Peruvian Warm Springs Finishing Salt: this is an undiscovered finished salt that has great taste and consistency from a place that knows how to use salt in gastronomy, superb quality, and very, very reasonable price https://www.atthemeadow.com/gourmet-sea-salt/shio/ara-shio-japanese-sea-salt.html

5) Finally, I would like to point you to a (still) much lesser known wonderful salt: J. Q. Dickinson Saltworks from the Appalachian Mountains in West Virginia. Their story is extraordinary; the founders are trying to revive one of the most famous saltworks in the US with love , craftmanship and absolute passion for their land. Their salt is not only fantastic particularly in beef, but also for the meaning of what they are trying to build and the care they put into it. They deserve respect for their effort to rebuild old traditions from their land and bring back business sorely needed there. http://www.jqdsalt.com/timeline/
-


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 15, 2015)

what's finishing salt?


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 15, 2015)

A finishing salt is a salt used almost like a spice just before serving the food. Its flavor and texture should complement the dish. Many regular salts have anti caking agents and they taste bitter. A finishing salt is usually artisan and differ in taste, texture, humidity/water content/ and mineral content depending on how and where it was obtained. A common example (in my home) is flake salt from Maldon sprinkled on your vegetables in a salad just before adding olive oil and vinegar (in that order, although I am sure there will be disagreement with this), or fleur de salt over pork or beef, shio salt on top of fish or pink Himalayan salt hand grated (which by the way, does not come from the sea but from mines, and it does not come from the Himalayas but from Pakistan but is marketed that way not to offend some sensibilities) on top of sauce much like pepper, coarse Mediterranean salt on top of a porterhouse... it is fun to get a few distinct salts and conduct a "tasting"... by the way, I am not including flavored salts here, where the salt is mixed with other things for flavor, such as saffron, piment d'espelette, etc.


----------



## Roger (Feb 15, 2015)

What do you guys think about pink salt for all purpose use ? The one that is supposed to come from the Himalayan mountains. I have easy and inexpensive access to "Sel Gris de Guérande" and "Fleur de sel" since I live I France but I really like the powerful sodium content (I can use 10-20% less g's for the same flavor) and inner flavor, that pure mineral richness of the pink salt. That's what I mainly use. That pink stuff is expensive, so thanks there is "Sel Gris de Guérande" I buy that as my "cheap" salt to use for cooking water that will get tossed. I know this is still high quality so I sometimes use it for direct seasoning when I don't have time to find that other shaker.

Salt with additives and even refined salt shouldn't even touch my kitchen. Yuck.

That post revived my interest in exotic salts. Now I want to find a good EU supplier to sample some of the good stuff.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 15, 2015)

I really like the damp and strong texture of Sel Gris de Guerande and as you can't get it in supermaarkets over here anymore (UK) I get fro Amazon where it is super cheap for 5Kg. 

Black lava salt creates a talking point at the table and is interesting. 

I also import black salt from the Himalayas. There are numerous variations of volcanic rock salt and they usually look pinky coloured when ground. 

Malvern is a good workhorse salt and readily available. For cooking I mainly use unrefined sea salt, which is a quarter of the price of Malvern.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 15, 2015)

Maldon Flake Salt. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00017028M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 15, 2015)

Roger said:


> Salt with additives and even refined salt shouldn't even touch my kitchen. Yuck.



There has been a huge increase in incidence of goiter due to the shift to sea salts in Australia. Iodine is a good thing.


----------



## Roger (Feb 15, 2015)

There is already enough natural iodine in some brands of bottled water I buy, since I drink a whole variety of brands, I don't need an extra dose of that stuff.


----------



## gic (Feb 15, 2015)

Has anyone done a blind taste test between kosher salt and fancy finishing salt, just asking


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 15, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> Maldon Flake Salt. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00017028M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



This is what I typically use.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 15, 2015)

gic said:


> Has anyone done a blind taste test between kosher salt and fancy finishing salt, just asking



Things like flake salt aren't about flavor differences, they are about texture. Pretty easy to tell the difference between crunchy flakes and regular kosher salt. I really like Falk salt, because of this: they are very crunchy pyramids, and add a nice contrast on foods that are soft. Different salts also act differently vis a vis the moisture on the surface of the food they are in contact with, due to different crystalline structures. It's not all that subtle. Taste is going to be pretty much the same: salty.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 15, 2015)

gic said:


> Has anyone done a blind taste test between kosher salt and fancy finishing salt, just asking



It's not that scientific. Some just taste different or have a different texture.


----------



## gic (Feb 15, 2015)

I can believe the texture making a difference, thanks!


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 15, 2015)

gic said:


> I can believe the texture making a difference, thanks!



Some do taste a bit different, too. Varying amounts of other minerals in the salt. I've never done a double-blind on it, but I've never done a double blind between different types of grape, either.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 15, 2015)

Been really happy with some salts from Pepper Passion. We typically use the Murray River Pink Flake as a finishing salt, or sometimes the Celtic Gray or Hawaiian Red. They also have a smoked salt that's nice on some things. Buying from them is not cheap (mainly due to shipping costs) so best to load up on a few big bags when you order. Throw in a couple different types of peppercorns as well.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 16, 2015)

It's not just the taste and texture but the presentation. One of the in things currently is Himalayan pink volcanic salt. With this you put the salt on the plate and the food on the salt. These things are probably passing fads as the trace elements in artisan salts are miniscule. That said I have done a blind taste test between Sel de Gris, Black Salt and Maldon and I can tell, but I'm not sure how much texture plays into it as the Sel de Gris has a very different mouth feel to the Maldon especially. 

Mark Kulansky has written quite an interesting book about Salt for those interested in the history and different types. The choices today are far fewer than in times gone by. 

Adrian


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 16, 2015)

Grey salt for instance is very unique and recognizable.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 16, 2015)

Casaluz said:


> A finishing salt is a salt used almost like a spice just before serving the food. Its flavor and texture should complement the dish. Many regular salts have anti caking agents and they taste bitter. A finishing salt is usually artisan and differ in taste, texture, humidity/water content/ and mineral content depending on how and where it was obtained. A common example (in my home) is flake salt from Maldon sprinkled on your vegetables in a salad just before adding olive oil and vinegar (in that order, although I am sure there will be disagreement with this), or fleur de salt over pork or beef, shio salt on top of fish or pink Himalayan salt hand grated (which by the way, does not come from the sea but from mines, and it does not come from the Himalayas but from Pakistan but is marketed that way not to offend some sensibilities) on top of sauce much like pepper, coarse Mediterranean salt on top of a porterhouse... it is fun to get a few distinct salts and conduct a "tasting"... by the way, I am not including flavored salts here, where the salt is mixed with other things for flavor, such as saffron, piment d'espelette, etc.



thanks!! i've been doing it wrong.

i have some big chunky grey salt i reserve for sprinkling over watermelon..and that's the extent of my experience 
i have some nice salts ive been gifted over the years. just never knew *** i was supposed to do with it. i'll experiment..

so in the cooking process, you under-salt knowing you will "finish" salt later?


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 16, 2015)

We did a salt & pepper dinner a couple years ago as a way to try out the various types. But really, it does not take much effort to compare finishing salts. Slice up some steak, make a few small piles of salad or a hot vegetable, etc. and sprinkle each with a different salt and then taste. You may find you have a preference for a certain finishing salt depending on the food item. I like the Murray River Pink Flake on salads and either the Celtic Gray or smoked salt on steak.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 20, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Been really happy with some salts from Pepper Passion. We typically use the Murray River Pink Flake as a finishing salt, or sometimes the Celtic Gray or Hawaiian Red. They also have a smoked salt that's nice on some things. Buying from them is not cheap (mainly due to shipping costs) so best to load up on a few big bags when you order. Throw in a couple different types of peppercorns as well.



Use the Murray river salt almost daily but being in Aus the price is much cheaper obviously.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 22, 2015)

Many great suggestions here ... I typically buy from US Saltworks in bulk ... really like their pricing and quality (& free shipping is difficult to argue with) ... http://www.saltworks.us/wholesale-bulk-gourmet-sea-salt.asp

The Grey Sea Salt (Tamisé) is my fav for general use (beyond finishing) but their smoked (I know we aren't really talking flavored here but heh ...) and flaked varietals are nice/great selection! They make great gifts (IMO) as well in the samplers and for most people that will last them a considerable amount of time. 

I do love the products/quality from The Meadow (early post) as well so see what you like! TjA


----------



## wellminded1 (Feb 22, 2015)

I use a product made here locally, Newfoundland Sea Salt Company. It is made with sea water collected an hour away , it has all the minerality and crunch I like in a finishing salt. We tend to go through a pound every 2 weeks at the restaurant.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 23, 2015)

wellminded1 said:


> I use a product made here locally, Newfoundland Sea Salt Company. It is made with sea water collected an hour away , it has all the minerality and crunch I like in a finishing salt. We tend to go through a pound every 2 weeks at the restaurant.



Seeing your post reminded me of a very interesting salt from 'near' you that I really like called Quoddy Mist. The one I have includes Dulse.


----------



## rami_m (Feb 23, 2015)

Any interesting salts from Australia. What does the Aussie chefs use?


----------



## schanop (Feb 23, 2015)

rami_m said:


> Any interesting salts from Australia. What does the Aussie chefs use?



Apart from the well known Murray River Pink salt, I don't recall coming across any local that looks interesting until stumbling Olsson's salt at Vic's at the fish market.


----------



## rami_m (Feb 23, 2015)

Interesting, will keep an eye out next time I am there.


----------



## wellminded1 (Feb 23, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Seeing your post reminded me of a very interesting salt from 'near' you that I really like called Quoddy Mist. The one I have includes Dulse.



Dulse is delicious...


----------



## Scrap (Mar 15, 2015)

Japanese and korean markets tend to have 1lb bags for a bit over a dollar of damp sea salts that I think work well for finishing.


----------

